# Found this in a cattail slough during deer season....



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I found this while walking a cattail slough during deer season. I thought I would show it off, it is not very often you find a complete skull, with it all intact!!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice , makes you wonder what killed it.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

indeed


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Old age, Winter, Varmint, or maybe gut shot and never found? Where there any teeth with it?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice find, but you do need a tag that has 2 antlers attached to a skull......Contact the local warden and he will get you a tag.


----------

